# Hydro Dipping carbon Arrows



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Very cool thanks for sharing 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks for posting video. Swirl painting produces some awesome patterns.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Great video - thank you for sharing!


----------



## bowbrothersmdb (Aug 15, 2017)

Really cool! My mind is buzzing with other possibilities. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tannertmx85 (Feb 26, 2018)

Cool video


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aleo (May 1, 2017)

this is awesome, thanks for sharing. Might give this a go!


----------



## cpalmer541 (Nov 14, 2018)

This is awesome!


----------



## 2_elk (Apr 21, 2007)

Too cool. Thanks for posting. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmdmooch (Sep 7, 2015)

I’m going to give this a try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EvilGarfield (May 30, 2018)

Really cool stuff but you should wear gloves when dealing with those product. Long term issues are not fun

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHoleCreatr (Nov 30, 2018)

I have to think that this is not practical with a fixed blade rest. Without a baking the clear coat and paint would chip. Is this correct?
With a drop away rest you could do the entire arrow?


----------



## hdbagger23 (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm gonna try this thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

Too cool, got to try it! Thanks


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

BlackHoleCreatr said:


> I have to think that this is not practical with a fixed blade rest. Without a baking the clear coat and paint would chip. Is this correct?
> With a drop away rest you could do the entire arrow?


Can't answer that because my arrows either go through a whisker biscuit or drop away, depending on which bow I'm shooting. 
I will say it works fine using these rests.
I definitely don't baby my arrows and this method has held up for years on my arrows.


----------



## mkral (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mean green 79 (Nov 29, 2016)

Very cool.thumbs up


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

How much weight does this add to the back end? Does it come off when you refletch? Do you cork the end of the shaft?


----------



## NEshooter (May 27, 2014)

bobbyh said:


> How much weight does this add to the back end? Does it come off when you refletch? Do you cork the end of the shaft?


I’m curious about this as well. I wonder the weight difference between the paint vs a wrap. 

Also, is the paint pretty smooth or does the swirling leave a texture after dried?

That’s a really cool idea! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

bobbyh said:


> How much weight does this add to the back end? Does it come off when you refletch? Do you cork the end of the shaft?


The dipped arrow with graphics removed weighs exactly the same as my undipped arrow with graphics intact; 376 grains.
On mine a little will come off but you can't tell when you refletch.
I do not cork the end. I've done it both ways and it doesn't make a difference except adding a step or two when corking the end.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

NEshooter said:


> Also, is the paint pretty smooth or does the swirling leave a texture after dried?


Depending on how think you spray the paint on the water will determine how much texture is on the arrow.
Spray a very thin amount on the water and there will be hardly any texture at all. Spray it thick...well...you know.
It doesn't take much paint to get the job done.


----------



## NEshooter (May 27, 2014)

Is it possible to get it off for whatever reason? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darton'em (May 15, 2014)

Brake cleaner will take film and paint off easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

NEshooter said:


> Is it possible to get it off for whatever reason?


Goof Off


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

tote said:


> Goof Off


Do you know if this will work to remove graphics on a camo arrow without damaging the camo?

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Do you know if this will work to remove graphics on a camo arrow without damaging the camo?


I do not know.


----------



## Montana*Stevens (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm going to say no. All carbon shafts before any pattern, labeling, or designs start as a black carbon shaft therefore the camo is applied and would come off just the same as the graphics when any goo-gone, paint thinner or other paint remover is applied.


----------



## Nojo (Nov 15, 2018)

Good video thank you for sharing. Plan on this with my next dozen.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I tried it last night, it was a disaster!! The paint I had didn't cooperate and I didn't get anywhere near the look I was hoping..

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I cleaned them off, different paint and tried again. Only i wanted mostly white so I sprayed a very light white base before I dipped them. Came out great exactly what I was hoping for!! Thanks again for sharing this









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## versydus (Oct 6, 2018)

leoncrandall74 said:


> I cleaned them off, different paint and tried again. Only i wanted mostly white so I sprayed a very light white base before I dipped them. Came out great exactly what I was hoping for!! Thanks again for sharing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What paint brand did you end up using?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

versydus said:


> What paint brand did you end up using?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Rustoleum with the 2x on the can like in the video. Already had krylon so tried it first didn't work well at all. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## versydus (Oct 6, 2018)

Gonna buy some tomorrow and see how it goes.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

leoncrandall74 said:


> i cleaned them off, different paint and tried again. Only i wanted mostly white so i sprayed a very light white base before i dipped them. Came out great exactly what i was hoping for!! Thanks again for sharing this



right on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

versydus said:


> Gonna buy some tomorrow and see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Post pics when done

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## versydus (Oct 6, 2018)

First round was paint one me zero. Ended up with a lot of uneven areas between the paint colors.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Great idea thanks for sharing


----------



## bbolstad81 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice arrows.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## FatboyD (May 22, 2012)

Really cool idea! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Rxr04 (Feb 8, 2019)

Love it. I am going to try this.


----------



## 2xlung (Jul 12, 2014)

Slick! Where do you get your materials?


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

2xlung said:


> Slick! Where do you get your materials?


Home Depot but pretty much any hardware store.


----------



## swfinney (Feb 10, 2019)

Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjw12 (Dec 29, 2018)

very cool


----------



## ctcrjac (Feb 24, 2019)

Great Video thanks for posting.


----------



## johnsshagvsu (Feb 17, 2017)

Great Video


----------



## geothechop (Feb 24, 2006)

Great info. Thanks!!!


----------



## Piratehawk (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been looking at hydro dipping for a few years now, but never thought of doing arrows.


----------



## doctornader (Mar 20, 2019)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Devious303 (Feb 10, 2017)

Great idea


----------



## wvmci (Mar 20, 2019)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

👍👍👍


----------



## anthonyyoung385 (Mar 25, 2019)

awesome thanks


----------



## Poppahunts (Jan 24, 2016)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## SUFFERTHEJOY777 (Mar 26, 2019)

Neat


----------



## Hunter5280 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got to try this out.


----------



## SUFFERTHEJOY777 (Mar 26, 2019)

looks good


----------



## chcfirefighter (Sep 28, 2012)

That is awesome, great idea on using the goof off in the paper towel I have stood there spraying it with a spray bottle or something.


----------



## wvmci (Mar 20, 2019)

I saw a hydro dipped riser somewhere that looked like wood grain. Any idea how that was done?


----------



## MattyBeemis (Mar 25, 2019)

It was more than likely done with an actual Hydro dipping setup and a printed decal like this: youtube.com/watch?v=RLM2dz16CH4


----------



## huntercole (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks pretty neat, might have to give this a try!


----------



## Justinmcgrath (Jan 19, 2016)

Great idea.


----------



## behindthepin (Dec 26, 2018)

cool may have to try this


----------



## jharms80439 (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks for posting!

I see this in my future the next time I build arrows!

John


----------



## Codyflying (Jul 24, 2017)

pretty neat but does it affect accuracy?


----------



## EricTreb (Sep 3, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## firegems (Oct 14, 2012)

Great post!...... Is there any odor to your arrows after the paint is set up?


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Codyflying said:


> pretty neat but does it affect accuracy?


I haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

firegems said:


> Great post!...... Is there any odor to your arrows after the paint is set up?


Nope


----------



## Isaac0280 (Jul 18, 2015)

Good idea


----------



## ultimatearcher (Apr 27, 2011)

very cool


----------



## pocketsika (Feb 28, 2018)

How well does the Film stay on? seems like it would wear away over time


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

pocketsika said:


> How well does the Film stay on? seems like it would wear away over time


It's paint not hydro film. It stays on great. I tried this a few months ago and arrows look like the day I did them. I usually shoot every day

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntnjunky54 (Apr 16, 2019)

Neat idea


----------



## ReezO11B (Apr 17, 2017)

Really cool idea.


----------



## PenguinsGuy22 (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome thanks for sharing!


----------



## stantonupson (Jan 4, 2019)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Kleinhardtm (Nov 22, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JFQuest72 (Sep 11, 2017)

I've thought about trying this... might try on some of my old arrows just for giggles and see how they turn out.


----------



## pborowick (Jul 14, 2009)

My daughters saw me watching this...."Dad! You don't have to buy us wraps..we want that!!!"
So, this weekend is experiment time. White/turquoise on one set of arrows and pink/silver on the other.

I love my girls!!!

I'll put up some pics when they are done.


----------



## BillytheKid (Mar 14, 2019)

I just stumbled upon this video the other day on YouTube, doing some research on arrow wraps... I am convieced now if I am to spend any money or time sprucing up my arrows, it will be from hydro dipping rather than wasting time with arrow wraps. Wraps are cool and all, but an unessicary cost and problem when they need replacement. Hydrodipping will get the job done for me. Thank you for sharing with everyone!


----------



## vijaykarthick (Feb 23, 2018)

cool idea


----------



## ickydawg (Oct 28, 2018)

That is so cool.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

pborowick said:


> My daughters saw me watching this...."Dad! You don't have to buy us wraps..we want that!!!"
> So, this weekend is experiment time. White/turquoise on one set of arrows and pink/silver on the other.
> 
> I love my girls!!!
> ...


Reading this made my day!
Use the Rust-Oleum 2x ultra cover spray paint. It makes a difference.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

leoncrandall74 said:


> It's paint not hydro film. It stays on great. I tried this a few months ago and arrows look like the day I did them. I usually shoot every day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


How does refletching affect the paint? When a vane comes off my wrap, I just glue it back on. When a vane gets ripped off, does it damage the paint?


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

roosclan said:


> How does refletching affect the paint? When a vane comes off my wrap, I just glue it back on. When a vane gets ripped off, does it damage the paint?


I haven't reflected yet but I'd imagine it would mess up the paint!? It's easy enough to clean the arrows and dip again tho

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

leoncrandall74 said:


> I haven't reflected yet but I'd imagine it would mess up the paint!? It's easy enough to clean the arrows and dip again tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


True, but I can refletch just the one vane with my wraps instead of stripping everything and starting over.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

roosclan said:


> True, but I can refletch just the one vane with my wraps instead of stripping everything and starting over.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Then there should be no reason you can't do just one on the painted shaft

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## orionthehunter (May 8, 2012)

cool idea


----------



## pborowick (Jul 14, 2009)

So I just gave this a try and after trials and errors and a few more trials and errors here are my results. Have little bubbles in some areas but it's not too bad.
I will show my girls at Archery class this week and see what they think.
These are just test arrows to experiment.

These pic are kinda dark, colors are much more vibrant than that.


----------



## devenit1 (Aug 16, 2016)

so cool  thanks for sharing


----------



## stonewall1 (Oct 21, 2016)

does the goof off damage the integrity of the carbon? I like the idea of removing the factory graphics


----------



## Bucksngobbles (May 10, 2019)

very cool idea. How much extra weight do you get??


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

stonewall1 said:


> does the goof off damage the integrity of the carbon? I like the idea of removing the factory graphics


Thousands and thousands of shots with zero problems.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Bucksngobbles said:


> very cool idea. How much extra weight do you get??


No enough to even measure


----------



## c_toll1 (May 10, 2019)

Did you just use tap water or something else


----------



## AFL40 (Nov 10, 2018)

That looks nice


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

c_toll1 said:


> Did you just use tap water or something else


Tap water


----------



## Poppahunts (Jan 24, 2016)

Pretty cool


----------



## bowpress (Jan 7, 2016)

Cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Border6901 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the great idea


----------



## hardtokill (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks for sharing


----------



## tbrown9897 (Feb 21, 2019)

awesome video


----------



## Rodray12 (May 7, 2014)

very cool.


----------



## Conquest0901 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## apsudderth (Jun 14, 2019)

Sweet video!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devious303 (Feb 10, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## rickpubworks (Apr 11, 2019)

This is very cool. I have done this to cell phone cases for my kids before. How much weight does it add to the arrow? Is it significant?


----------



## Wihunt608 (Jul 1, 2018)

Awesome video. Looks very cool


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

rickpubworks said:


> This is very cool. I have done this to cell phone cases for my kids before. How much weight does it add to the arrow? Is it significant?


Not enough to even measure.


----------



## JakeRV (Jun 6, 2019)

Those look awesome!


----------



## 3barewitness (Jul 9, 2017)

I did 6 arrows. They turned out, not to bad for 1st time. 
The problem i Encountered was the paint bubbled a little bit!


----------



## kenklimo (Jun 11, 2012)

That is awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## trapping4u2 (Mar 18, 2018)

cool idea


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

3barewitness said:


> I did 6 arrows. They turned out, not to bad for 1st time.
> The problem i Encountered was the paint bubbled a little bit!


Did you use the same kind of paint as in the video?
Were the arrows clean?
You can clean it off with Goof Off and do it again.
I've never experienced bubbling.


----------



## Jim Baker (May 31, 2016)

Cool idea. I might have to try this.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

pborowick said:


> So I just gave this a try and after trials and errors and a few more trials and errors here are my results. Have little bubbles in some areas but it's not too bad.
> I will show my girls at Archery class this week and see what they think.
> These are just test arrows to experiment.
> 
> These pic are kinda dark, colors are much more vibrant than that.


Did the silver cause any problems for you? I found the silver that I used (a shinier bright coat finish that's supposed to reflect more) did not stick at all to the shaft, and the Rust-Oleum 2X Red that I used clumped up and plasticized before I even got the arrow into the water.

I also wonder if my arrow being an aluminium arrow had anything to do with it.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## abbaba969 (Oct 13, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Dnepper (Sep 25, 2015)

This is awesome but how well does it hold up.


----------



## siskiyou (Apr 4, 2013)

I may give it a try, thanks for the video.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Dnepper said:


> This is awesome but how well does it hold up.


I tried it right after op originally posted this thread and they look no different today than when I first did it. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## 3barewitness (Jul 9, 2017)

tote said:


> Did you use the same kind of paint as in the video?
> Were the arrows clean?
> You can clean it off with Goof Off and do it again.
> I've never experienced bubbling.


Yes, exactly the same!
2nd batch went better. Thanks


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Dnepper said:


> This is awesome but how well does it hold up.


FFwd to 5:15 of the video.


----------



## ericsincebaugh (Jul 22, 2019)

Great idea


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

Great- had thought about this when European mounts started doing it and never pursued! Great video

My first go at it









Can wait to get them fletched up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy1981 (Jul 11, 2018)

Very cool

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

billygoat said:


> Great- had thought about this when European mounts started doing it and never pursued! Great video
> 
> My first go at it
> 
> ...


Ok, which red did you use?!? I tried red and it plasticized within a couple seconds, before I even got the layers of red and silver (and then red and white) sprayed on the water.

Blue and silver worked better, but since my Cobalt arrows are already blue, I want the red and silver for contrast (nothing like flinging patriotic arrows down range!).









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

Same issue with 2x red spray... only red though! Not sure why. Next time I am going to use Implement paint—- less waxy.

I also put a base layer of white which allowed for the blood strip. The other piece a did to deal with the bubbling , was 1000 grit sand paper. Arrows are .001 and were spined and cut prior to dipping- they still spin great.

Time will tell how they fly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

billygoat said:


> Same issue with 2x red spray... only red though! Not sure why. Next time I am going to use Implement paint—- less waxy.
> 
> I also put a base layer of white which allowed for the blood strip. The other piece a did to deal with the bubbling , was 1000 grit sand paper. Arrows are .001 and were spined and cut prior to dipping- they still spin great.
> 
> ...


Which red did you use, then, if it wasn't the 2X red? I'm tempted to try some Duplicolor automotive lacquer instead of enamel, but I don't know how well it will do.


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

I used the 2x red... found if it wasn’t the first or last color in the bucket, it was less likely to clump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RusteeGold (Jan 5, 2015)

Very cool. Awesome idea. 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

billygoat said:


> I used the 2x red... found if it wasn’t the first or last color in the bucket, it was less likely to clump
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried it your way and it works better, but the silver still has a big problem clumping once it's on the arrow. I guess I will use white and red.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

roosclan said:


> I tried it your way and it works better, but the silver still has a big problem clumping once it's on the arrow. I guess I will use white and red.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Do me a solid and try a true implement paint—- see if it is any better...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

billygoat said:


> Do me a solid and try a true implement paint—- see if it is any better...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to hit the hardware store for that, and they're closed, so it will be a couple days before I'll have free time to try it. I think I will pick up some automotive lacquer spray from a car parts store to try as well.

I picked up some white this evening, and the results are better. Still slightly thicker and more uneven than I want, but not as bad as before.

I also wonder if the glossifier is part of the problem and flat paint might do better (sealed with a gloss clear spray after). It just seems to plasticize really fast.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

billygoat said:


> Do me a solid and try a true implement paint—- see if it is any better...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, from what I can tell, the only difference with an implement paint is that it's color matched to implement brands like International Harvester, Case, John Deere, Caterpillar, etc. It seems to be the same enamel as the rest of the normal Rust-O-Leum paints.

I think I'm going to try some automotive lacquers, and so e satin or flat 2X paints.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

So, Dupli-Color automotive lacquers don't work. The paint plasticized the instant it hit the water.

However, by spraying less on each layer, I was able to get better results.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelay05 (Dec 30, 2010)

Great job, thanks for the video!


----------



## Whitetail 8 (Oct 22, 2019)

looks cool but how long would it stay on for target practice?


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

The paint stays on plenty long. Just make sure you glue your vanes properly.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmead (Nov 26, 2011)

Too cool!


----------



## mark_lee (Jul 29, 2019)

Very well done!


----------



## J. Holden (Oct 12, 2019)

Excellent video, thanks for sharing!

-Jeremy


----------



## JCM32 (Feb 19, 2011)

Great video! Got to give this a try


----------



## BIGMACK91 (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Junior454 (Nov 17, 2019)

That's awesome. Thanks for posting


----------



## ChootEmSon (Dec 7, 2019)

beautiful


----------



## bayangler (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## fishinarc (Nov 5, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## A-Game (Dec 3, 2019)

Cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Schlaudj (Jul 21, 2016)

That’s cool thanks


----------



## geargrinder (Aug 10, 2016)

Looks great. I'm thinking of a bright color to help with locating pass throughs.


----------



## Simon223 (Dec 26, 2019)

very cool idea


----------



## DCBRIS (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm gonna have to give tis a shot


----------



## FeOxide (Jan 2, 2020)

Definitely going to try this!


----------



## Baywaters (Dec 29, 2016)

Great idea


----------



## upchurch_k (Jan 13, 2020)

Looks really good


----------



## cruysen (Feb 1, 2019)

Very nice video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaveMFLock (Aug 1, 2016)

that looks easy enough.


----------



## redlegfisch (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks great, but not sure how the paint will effect the carbon long term. Looks like a good alternative to wraps.


----------



## mckenziedg1 (Jan 13, 2020)

NICE! Those look great.


----------



## shortman80 (Aug 13, 2016)

great video


----------



## Rooter76 (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice


----------



## buckcrazy_98 (Feb 12, 2020)

very nice might have to give this a go


----------



## Grant6686 (Feb 12, 2020)

This is awesome thanks for the video


----------



## Neoech (Dec 4, 2018)

what does it add to the total weight? i am guessing hardly anything?


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Neoech said:


> what does it add to the total weight? i am guessing hardly anything?


Depends on the paint and how thick it is on the shaft, but it's less than a wrap.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Neoech said:


> what does it add to the total weight? i am guessing hardly anything?


Less than can be measured


----------



## ElkChappo (Feb 14, 2020)

This is awesome!


----------



## ElkChappo (Feb 14, 2020)

What colors is everyone running?


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

ElkChappo said:


> What colors is everyone running?


My aluminum shafts have the red & white. I didn't have good luck with silver.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## xhitter (Feb 8, 2016)

Cool, would like to try that.


----------



## Ethan Nunnery (Dec 23, 2018)

how much weight do you think it’d add


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekkschultz (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice work! Looks good .


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks like fun. I'll have to try it.


----------



## calreef18 (Feb 26, 2020)

Found a project for the weekend thanks! Looks great.


----------



## mrobin30 (Feb 3, 2020)

Good look


----------



## Drewed (Dec 29, 2019)

Has anybody tried this with wood shafts?


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Ethan Nunnery said:


> how much weight do you think it’d add
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did this and the weight difference was not measurable 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## jorman17 (Sep 18, 2018)

Will be trying this. Thank you


----------



## fmfdoc1987 (Mar 19, 2020)

very cool!


----------



## Big_Chuck (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmix (Nov 14, 2016)

How long does this usually last on an arrow?


----------



## pandew (Mar 18, 2020)

I like them


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

Dmix said:


> How long does this usually last on an arrow?


Been shooting mine for 6 months. Throughout indoor archery league and I shoot at least 3 days a week and they are holding just fine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsjoneill (Mar 15, 2020)

That's a pretty cool idea


----------



## turner24 (Mar 22, 2020)

I never would of thought to use goof off for removing graphics. The goof off trick seems to work much easier than using a vane stripper. I actually just stripped the graphic off one of my arrows a few hours before watching this video. I'll have to give that goof off a try!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

Can't wait to try this, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pse_78 (May 18, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## yellowlemon (Apr 3, 2013)

very cool~!
at the very least I learned how to remove decals from arrows!


----------



## stephane110 (Apr 10, 2020)

crazy good idea


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

stephane110 said:


> crazy good idea


What’s crazy is all your random posts.


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

Neoech said:


> what does it add to the total weight? i am guessing hardly anything?


Old post- but I am seeing this question on a lot of arrow dipping questions. Just finished another build- arrow weight difference with a white base and three color dip was 17 grains with a 4.2 grain difference across the dozen build. That said- I did not weigh all of the shafts prior to dipping, so I cannot say if the weight difference is shaft weight or paint weight

The red arrows were my originals- I believe this is their 3rd indoor season



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerking67 (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, that’s really cool👍


----------



## Jjswartz16 (Dec 2, 2018)

I wonder how over time the vanes will hold up on the material.


----------



## LukesDad08 (Jun 20, 2021)

tote said:


> Makes it easy to tell mine apart.


Nice


----------



## DorB (Aug 23, 2020)

Disaster.. came out of the water rough and lumpy.. 
what went wrong?


----------



## 0HnoNotAgain256 (Jun 9, 2021)

Well now I want to dip my arrows in glow in the dark paint for some reason lol!


----------



## bearcreekmatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool video.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

DorB said:


> Disaster.. came out of the water rough and lumpy..
> what went wrong?


Wrong paint? When I first tried it, I had similar issues. Used different paint and it worked perfectly 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoupSandwich (Jul 20, 2021)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Wrong paint? When I first tried it, I had similar issues. Used different paint and it worked perfectly
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Which kind/type of paint worked for you. I had similar issues as stated above.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

SoupSandwich said:


> Which kind/type of paint worked for you. I had similar issues as stated above.


Rustoleum with the 2x on the can. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DorB (Aug 23, 2020)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Wrong paint? When I first tried it, I had similar issues. Used different paint and it worked perfectly
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Tried Rust-Oleum 2X.


----------



## Swamp69 (Sep 18, 2021)

tote said:


> Makes it easy to tell mine apart.


That’s awesome thanks for posting the video


----------



## NC Tac Driver (Oct 7, 2021)

billygoat said:


> Old post- but I am seeing this question on a lot of arrow dipping questions. Just finished another build- arrow weight difference with a white base and three color dip was 17 grains with a 4.2 grain difference across the dozen build. That said- I did not weigh all of the shafts prior to dipping, so I cannot say if the weight difference is shaft weight or paint weight
> 
> The red arrows were my originals- I believe this is their 3rd indoor season
> 
> ...


 Is there anyone else who has tried this very cool idea, and actually weighed the shafts before and after on a grain scale? It's so hard to believe, especially if coating them inside and out, that no measurable difference is made? I ask because I already went to a lot of trouble flintknapping my own stone broadheads and hafting them to inserts, to match as closely as possible the grain weights of my field points and practice broadheads. Looks like a very cool thing to try!


----------



## coast2coast (Jan 25, 2011)

0HnoNotAgain256 said:


> Well now I want to dip my arrows in glow in the dark paint for some reason lol!


Cool idea! Did you ever try it?


----------



## Wildcanoe (Oct 20, 2021)

Amazing video. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## M. Brown (Oct 14, 2021)

Very cool stuff. Always wanted to try this.


----------



## DGHERKSUPER (Aug 18, 2018)

I haven't read every post in this thread but first, thanks for sharing this great idea. Second, I wonder how it would work if you add a reflective clear to help find arrows without lighted nocks. I use reflective wraps but this might work as well.


----------



## Toysoldier (May 31, 2017)

This is cool stuff, me next


----------



## WNCTracker (Sep 29, 2016)

Does the brand or type of clear coat matter?


----------



## WNCTracker (Sep 29, 2016)

DorB said:


> Disaster.. came out of the water rough and lumpy..
> what went wrong?


What heck, mine too. Bubbles and bumps…and I used the 2x paint. 

Air temp/water temp? Not doing my good arrows with results like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClBa11 (Jan 4, 2022)

tote said:


> Makes it easy to tell mine apart.


What glue did you use for your vanes after this process?


----------



## sdwilde18 (11 mo ago)

tote said:


> Makes it easy to tell mine apart.


That’s sick. Nice job


----------



## Matthew Price (Aug 10, 2014)

tote said:


> Makes it easy to tell mine apart.


neat idea. Thanks for the video!


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

I have been hydro-dipping my euros for years now and I learned a valuable lesson early on.
I can't stress this enough....USE WARM WATER !! 
Your paint will form a nice thin layer on top of warm water and make a much nicer pattern when swirled.
This will eliminate the gummy effect.


----------



## EddyD (10 mo ago)

Great video, thanks for breaking everything down into easy to follow steps. Maybe I will not lose so many arrows if they are brightly dipped.


----------



## Jforna4 (May 29, 2021)

Cool video. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Gabrielb1 (6 mo ago)

very very cool


----------



## TheDude1234 (4 mo ago)

"Sacrificial work platform" LoLed to that! Ain't that the truth, my wife's always getting on me about using things that end up becoming them. 🤙

Awesome video and thanks for sharing!


----------



## LostnWoods1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Curious what they weigh in before and after the dip,paint. More or less than a standard wrap


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice video, weight, spine, smoothness change in FOC percentage, what fletching and glue work best? All of these are questions I would like to see answered. 🤔 looks like some cold weather work is on the horizon.

thanks for sharing tote!


----------

